# My Cat Watching Buck



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's my cat Loki, watching a buck through my back fence...


----------



## That Guy (Sep 22, 2013)

At the vineyard there was a mean, mean cat everybody was afraid of ('cept me of course).  One day, a couple of big bucks were eyeballing the grapes from the edge of the woods and I was throwing rocks and yelling at them to scram.  Nothing worked.  Suddenly, they bolted for no apparent reason.  Slowly, that mean ol' tomcat came strolling out of the woods in studly triumph.  He was The Man!


----------



## Anne (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice cat, and buck!!  Have quite a few deer around here, but hunting season is almost here. 

One day I saw my cat and a neighbor cat sitting side-by-side on the step, growling.  Looked out, and there was a beautiful buck standing on the edge of the woods.  No idea why they growled at him; they were used to seeing plenty of deer.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 22, 2013)

That is a great picture, SeaBreeze ! I think I posted the one of the deer that was out in my back yard about a month ago. We haven't seen him again, but maybe I just haven't been out there looking at the right time lately. 
The landlord said there are around 5-6 deer here on the property, but most of the fruit trees are up closer to their house, so I imagine the deer hang around closer to the fruit trees and ponds.

This is a picture of a moose that came through the meadow when I lived in Idaho .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice moose pic Happyflowerlady!  We don't see them around where we live, but we've seen a lot on camping trips.


----------



## nan (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice photos SeaBreeze.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 22, 2013)

I can just imagine that cat fantasizin' about being a Sabre Tooth tiger. 



Great picture SB!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 23, 2013)

Spike Milligan's _Puckoon_ ** had a description that I've never been able to forget.  He described a short, slightly-built man in a brothel looking at the madam.  To the best of my recollection, it went something like this:

"_*He was like tomcat contemplating a tigress.*_"

**  probably too risqué for my American friends ??


----------

